

How do you annoy a web developer? - bmmayer1
http://xkcd.com/1144/

======
FuzzyDunlop
How do you _really_ annoy a web dev?

    
    
        <div id='element-container">
          <h2>header for paragraph of text</h2>
          <div id="element-container-container">
            <span>... paragraph of text...</span>
          </div>
        </div>

